# Picture heavy...First meal on new grill



## Rivmage (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Rivmage (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 21, 2012)

Where are the pictures of the grill?!


----------



## firefly1 (Aug 22, 2012)

That all looks wonderful! Grilled peaches are so good! What kind of a grill is it? When did you get it and what do you like about it? Very curious...I think I know how that meal tasted---great.


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice break-in Rivmage, were you happy with everything?


----------



## Rivmage (Aug 22, 2012)

firefly said:


> TWhat kind of a grill is it? When did you get it and what do you like about it?


 
Hi Firefly, 

The grill is a Char-Broil Model# 463441312.  I picked it up and assembled it Monday night. First use was Tuesday night after work. 

A few things I liked about it:
_*1.)*_ Price:It was on clearance for $138 at Walmart but, I got it for $124. I've never owned a grill or grilled before expect on campfires so, I didn't want to invest too much in case I burnt everything and gave up on grilling.

*2.) *Size: It has four main burner and a side burner.  Perfect for just me and my girlfriend or big enough we can have guess over for a meal.

_*3.)*_  It's a grill: We had been talking about getting one all summer but, they aligned with our time or budget so when the stars aligned, we jumped at one.


----------



## Rivmage (Aug 22, 2012)

bbquzz said:


> Nice break-in Rivmage, were you happy with everything?


 
The only thing I wasn't too happy with was some of the chicken got a bit too charred on one side. 

Overall, I give the meal a 7/10.

Since it was my first time truly grilling, I can live with that.

Scott


----------



## firefly1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Small world! I have a CharBroil, got it assembled (amazingly enough). I didn't get as good a price as you got (you stole yours I think)! Mine is a 2 burner TruInfrared. I love it. It's my first grill, and I am thoroughly into grilling now.  

You did a GREAT job for your first time grilling. You have some real talent there.


----------



## dledmo (Aug 22, 2012)

That's a very good job for a first time cook on a new grill.  The best thing about practicing grilling is you get to eat the tasty results!  The pics were great.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 22, 2012)

that don't suck!


----------



## Rivmage (Aug 26, 2012)

Greg Rempe said:


> Where are the pictures of the grill?!



Here you go.






Scott


----------



## dledmo (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks nice, but where is a Vanna White/Price Is Right model showing it off?


----------



## Texas 1836 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job just out of the gate Riv!


----------



## Texas 1836 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bob In Fla. said:


> OK, the rest of the food looks great but everytime someone else posts to the topic, for some reason my eyes stop on this particular picture
> 
> http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq47/Rivmage/Grilling/DSCF1677.jpg
> 
> I want one!



Good food porn is just hard to beat.
Bob, best and good luck to all of you in FLA, and everyone else in Issacs path.


----------



## cookking (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice for a first cook. Just gotta learn the new equipment.


----------



## Vermin999 (Aug 26, 2012)

great looking chicken dinner!!


----------

